# Crown molding



## Michael15956 (Dec 27, 2018)

I have installed hundreds, maybe even a thousand feet of crown molding in the past mostly all oak. 

Now have a new project of approximately 500 hundred feet of crown which is going to be painted. It is a two piece intall, base molding and 3" crown. Planing of using poplar for the base and not sure what type of wood for the crown. 

What is the current trend for the painted crown?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

For painted alot of homes are getting finger joint crown and base..

The Chinese have adapted to finger joint trim and have done well..


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Michael15956 said:


> I have installed hundreds, maybe even a thousand feet of crown molding in the past mostly all oak.
> 
> Now have a new project of approximately 500 hundred feet of crown which is going to be painted. It is a two piece intall, base molding and 3" crown. Planing of using poplar for the base and not sure what type of wood for the crown.
> 
> What is the current trend for the painted crown?


Really depends on what profile, and what your price target is.

Varies from plastic, MDF, finger jointed to solid wood.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

It was becoming apparent in the 90's that more painted interiors were becoming the norm. To Reduce costs builders went all paint. Upgrades became stained trim. What was once a non with stained trim and doors has now become an upgrade

When we installed in the 90's wasn't much finger joint crown on cabinetry. But it was coming...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Poplar would be a good choice for painted trim.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Michael15956 said:


> I have installed hundreds, maybe even a thousand feet of crown molding in the past mostly all oak.
> 
> Now have a new project of approximately 500 hundred feet of crown which is going to be painted. It is a two piece intall, base molding and 3" crown. Planing of using poplar for the base and not sure what type of wood for the crown.
> 
> What is the current trend for the painted crown?


Poplar is the standard for high quality paint grade. I am in SC and nobody is using wood crowns, all MDF. I am on the fence about it. The Pro's are It goes up straight, little to zero defects, and costs a fraction of the price. The negatives are the details do not seem quite as sharp (if people look at it that closely) and flops around a bit when installing.


----------



## Michael15956 (Dec 27, 2018)

B Coll said:


> Poplar is the standard for high quality paint grade. I am in SC and nobody is using wood crowns, all MDF. I am on the fence about it. The Pro's are It goes up straight, little to zero defects, and costs a fraction of the price. The negatives are the details do not seem quite as sharp (if people look at it that closely) and flops around a bit when installing.


Good info, thanks


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Here us a piece of poplar crown molding. I didn't see a piece of finger joint crown in the rack to compare it to,but it will be much thinner and require more nails...


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

#1 Poplar
#2 FJ Poplar 
#3 FJ Pine

The FJ pine telegraphs a lot more than the poplar.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll have to take a look at my daughters cabinet pictures to see what she got for crown on a paint grade recently. I think the last home cabinets I installed where around 2003-2005.


----------



## GCTony (Apr 5, 2018)

We used a finger jointed factory primed products on a hospital. The architect specified Windsor One. Really nice stuff to work with and finished well. The painters on that job were really good. It wasn't cheap so I guess it's like anything, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Jbarry (Jan 11, 2016)

Michael15956 said:


> I have installed hundreds, maybe even a thousand feet of crown molding in the past mostly all oak.
> 
> Now have a new project of approximately 500 hundred feet of crown which is going to be painted. It is a two piece intall, base molding and 3" crown. Planing of using poplar for the base and not sure what type of wood for the crown.
> 
> What is the current trend for the painted crown?


Painting and tooling poplar is easy and will not disappoint. Also, it is my opinion (from experience) that finger-joint mouldings are terrible; wood moves with temp. change and humidity change, and I don't care how to prep this stuff (especially when splicing crowns) the FJ joint will show over time. Do yourself a favor and stick with solid poplar!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Jbarry said:


> Painting and tooling poplar is easy and will not disappoint. Also, it is my opinion (from experience) that finger-joint mouldings are terrible; wood moves with temp. change and humidity change, and I don't care how to prep this stuff (especially when splicing crowns) the FJ joint will show over time. Do yourself a favor and stick with solid poplar!


Try and sell that to builders....


----------

